# Guide suggestions...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking for a black frame guide with a gold ring. I've built with nothing but Fuji at this point, so I'm not very knowledgable about other brands. Can anybody suggest a good guide similar to Fuji BYAG's that have a gold ring? Braid will be used with these, and they'll be exposed to saltwater. 

Clyde? Mark? CT? Walt?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

why not get titanium with gold cermet from fuji?

or amtaks'
GBSF (single foot)
GCBW (double foot)

but again, i'm preferential to fuji. i have a shipment of T1-LGG and T1-YGG coming. If you want, i can put an order for you and it is cheaper than the fuji catalogue of lsited retail price.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm preferential to Fuji, but finding a place that sells them that doesn't charge an arm and a leg for shipping a set of guides is hard to do. 

Check your PM's.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The ONLY guides besides Fuji that I will recommend are Alps guides. I know they come in different colors, not sure about the black/gold you are looking for. I have a set of the polished stainless steel guides on my Magnum and I haven't even rinsed them off for a year now, still look good as new. Stay away from the Amtak's, run, don't walk. You can get the Alps from Batson Enterprises or one of their dealers.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Do they make the ALPS in a BYAG style frame? All I've seen are boat rod style guides.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

they make some very similar to the BMNAG, not sure about the others off hand.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Do they make the ALPS in a BYAG style frame? All I've seen are boat rod style guides.



try the fs4u site, they might not show them on there but I recently built a spinner on a set I mixed and matched single foot and double foot, but they matched- black frame with gold ring.

And they are the batson guides, I agree with Clyde.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

These were the single foot guides I used

BVS3TNG Black Chrome "VSIII" Guide w/PVD TiN Gold Coated Zirconium Ring



These were the double foot guide

BUDNG Black Chrome "UD" Guide w/PVD TiN Gold Coated Zirconium Ring

the pic on the site doesn't show the gold ring, but trust me it is.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

What's the largest ring size in gold available for the tip, coated in grey or stainless?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

blacksand said:


> What's the largest ring size in gold available for the tip, coated in grey or stainless?



They have a black framed tip with gold ring in size 12mm guide, tube sizes up to 14. This is the one they carry for the larger surf rods. (BPNT)


----------

